# Kootenay Week of Rivers!



## endlessadventure (Apr 30, 2010)

Ever wonder why the West Kootenays are often missed in BC guide books? The best-kept secret in whitewater is out! To the dismay of some locals more and more paddlers are seeking the stellar whitewater of the area. Want the inside scoop? Join the week of rivers. This jam packed 5 day program showcases some of the areas classic runs such as the Salmo River, Wilson Creek, Little Slocan, Kaslo and many more. Let our professional kayak guides take all the worry and hassle out of the logistics and planning while you concentrate on maximizing your enjoyment of some of the best whitewater runs in British Columbia. Not only will you be paddling every day but, we take care of providing first-rate scenic campsites and shuttles. Every day we will be on a different river run ranging in class from III-IV+.

For more info on this trip and other courses please click here Kayak instuction in British Columbia - Whitewater specialist, Endless Adventure, Women's kayak courses, kayak rentals, kayak fitness

Cheers,
Chris


----------

